# Bee’s drowning in a top feeder



## Wilson Farms Apiaries (Mar 15, 2021)

I wanted to share a very cool top feeders hack I found on YouTube. I had a large number of bees drowned in my top feeders. This did the trick! They now just come up and drink from the sock.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Thats a great idea! My bees always seem to find new and creative ways of drowning themselves.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is what I do. 

This feeder has only just been put on but the bees will soon fan out across the whole thing and can empty the feeder fairly quickly. It is barley straw which is better than hay for this because hay sinks but barley straw floats, almost never get a drowned bee.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

Brilliant ideas! The sock is a very easy and cheap trick.


----------

